# RB engine core mounts TOPHAT!



## ittamaticstatic (Nov 5, 2003)

These are the World Famous Top Hat Performance engine mounts. These mounts were one of the first parts we mass produced and have since sold over 100 sets. These mounts allow you to install a RB20DET, RB25DET, or RB26DET into your s13 or s14 Nissan 240sx. By producing the upper and lower engine mount, and not just an adaptor, our mounts will fit all three engines. If installed properly they allow the engine to clear the factory hood, factory sway bar and on the RB20 require no modification to the cars firewall (minimal on other engines). Our mounts come complete with new rubber isolators and have a 3 yr warranty. If it doesn't have the CORE logo C cut into it then its not one of ours. 


These sell for 375.oo but I was wondering if anyone here knows where I can get some people who want these for their swaps. I can get them for 300.oo and I need about 3-4 other buyers! This is pretty much a group buy sold through maxspeed.

http://www.tophatperformance.com


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I can vouch for Top Hat Performance. Ive met with Mike Simms (Owner), Scott Tacket (Lead Tech), and Steven Cooke(Wiring Guru) at Top Hat, multiple times at drifting event's and on the forum, SEDA(South East Drift Association; SouthEastDrift.com). They know what their doing, and are good people.


----------



## sr20s13rhd (May 25, 2006)

Factory Cefiro mounts may cost less if you can get ahold of them. JDM cars only. The cefiro is practically the same front end as the s13. I realize they may be hard to find unless you special order from Japan. Are these new mounts Polyurathane or just rubber?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I can find out soon.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

polyurethane and aluminum, and your car with shake in sync with your engine. :thumbup:


----------

